# Hogan trap update with questions



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

...could give 'em a queen right away prob (with intro. candy)...but I think I'd just as soon give 'em a frame of brood to raise their own


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Beev;79620Note: For others thinking about doing this kind of trap out said:


> One of the most important lessons in swarm trapping. I recently picked up two heavily filled boxes placed where
> I could touch them with my truck tailgate folded down. They both were about a 15' move from the truck to their stand on clear solid ground.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Beev said:


> Question: I now have a queenless, confused box of bees, milling about my apiary. Should I go ahead and give them a new queen or wait a day or two before giving her to them?


What did you decide to do?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Give them a queen and get them up for winter. If you give them unsealed brood and let them make a queen you are looking at 15 July before you get your first workers. 

If your box is filled with honey, chances are most of the bees you got are field bees, and don't have very many days left to live. You likely have a few cleaners, fanners, guard bees, etc, but, if you wait 40-45 days for your first emergence of workers, you will have a weak hive by that time. Give them a queen now. You will have workers by 28 June. They will need to work to get ready for winter.

cchoganjr


----------



## Beev (Jul 16, 2011)

Gave them a new queen on Mon. Gonna check to see if she is out tomorrow.
Edit: Checked tonight cause I had to get into the hive next to it. She's out and running around fat and happy.


----------

